# how to hook up a MBC for vrt



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

i have 97 gti vrt and i have a 38mm external wastgate wondering if someoen can tell me how to hook one up and if u have ne pics post them or send them to [email protected]


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Which wastegate are you using? Tial? What MBC are you running? 

I think they are all the same functionally, so try this. There should be two threaded holes on your WG, one on the top of the "bell", and one on the side. For mine (Tial 38mm), I took the boost "signal" from the intake and into the inlet of the MBC. From there, I ran a hose from the MBC outlet to a banjo fitting on the SIDE of the WG, leaving the top hole open. 

I will try to snap some pics later if you still want them...but it is pretty straight forward.


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

yea i have a tial 38mm wg, my WG doesnt have a top port to hook up a hose to, its just a threaded hole on top and my boost controller is a no brand, yea see if u can get some pics that would make it easier thanks


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, the WG is just going to come with those two threaded holes. You will need to buy a banjo fitting for the port on the side, that is what you will run your MBC to. 

Pics in an hour


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

i have it on the side just not on top of the wg, i have a boost gauge hooked up to the side one, would u know how to hook up a forge 007 to a vrt i have a kenitics kit stage 2


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure about the Forge DV, I do not have experience with them. 

As for your WG question. The hose that you have coming off of the WG (from the side), that needs to go into the MBC. Better yet, think of it this way: 



Boost "signal" from intake-> Into a T-> One side of T goes to boost gauge, other side of T goes to MBC inlet->hose from MBC outlet to side of WG


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

the boost controller has two lines off it one in and one out, and it comes with a t idk if thats a check valve or somthing or the tee is to run it off the wg line heres the site its an ebay one but it should work for what i need it for 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...6fec4cfc2&rvr_id=&ua=WVI7&itemid=380231468845


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

everyone likes pictures


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy run on sentence batman. What you need to do is take the boost vacuum line from the intake into the T you have. Then take one end of the T and run it to your boost gauge. Take the other end of the T and run it to the inlet of your MBC. Then you run your MBC to the side of the WG.


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

still having a hard time hooking this up, pics would be nice too of the real thing


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

UP


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

UP


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

from turbo > MBC> bottom port on tial


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Taken from the Turbosmart Boost Tee Instructions. Wastegate looks a bit different from a Tial in the photo, but the same principles apply. Leave the top port venting, bottom to boost controller.


----------



## Lttljp15 (Jul 25, 2008)

can u hook up a boost controller to work but have the lines hurt ur car?


----------

